# Wyndham sales lawsuit resolution



## coccinelle1122 (May 28, 2015)

http://www.jsonline.com/business/wyndham29-b99508960z1-305330681.html


----------



## uscav8r (May 28, 2015)

Unfortunately, there is no mention of the plaintiffs' specific complaints or Wyndham's counter-arguments. The article only mentions generic "unfair trade practices." An average payout of roughly $22k to each complainant is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## saabman (May 28, 2015)

A few more details:

http://host.madison.com/wsj/news/lo...cle_98521dde-43a4-5b8d-bf62-73dd6935f839.html


----------



## Bigrob (May 28, 2015)

saabman said:


> A few more details:
> 
> http://host.madison.com/wsj/news/lo...cle_98521dde-43a4-5b8d-bf62-73dd6935f839.html



I don't know if it's just me, but I can't read the article; the text is grayed out as if redacted. Happens on multiple browsers.


----------



## e.bram (May 28, 2015)

Who is afraid of the big bad wolf??????????????


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 28, 2015)

When I tried to read the article, it was grayed out for me too.  Bummer.


----------



## NHTraveler (May 29, 2015)

In order to read the article, you either have to sign in or answer the survey question.

The important stuff:

Wyndham Vacation Ownership has agreed to pay $665,000 in restitution to buyers of its timeshare contracts sold in the state.

It would pay that sum in cash and debt relief to 29 consumers who bought the contracts between 2008 and 2013. The largest settlement will go to a Madison couple that will get $26,219 in cash and $58,479 in debt relief.  Contracts that were the subject of the consumers’ complaints were rescinded.

Wyndham will pay a $99,520 civil fine and $62,702.20 in fees, assessments and investigative costs.

In a statement to the Wisconsin State Journal, Wyndham Vacation Ownership said: “We are committed to ensuring that our sales practices are compliant with all state requirements and strive to meet the highest standards of fairness and transparency to consumers.”

Better Business Bureau listing of Wyndham-related complaints about marketing, sales and follow-through numbers 1,658 complaints closed in the last three three years.


----------



## Don (May 29, 2015)

It opened fine for me and no survey.  I'm on Firefox.  Maybe it a regional problem.


----------



## Don40 (May 29, 2015)

This is what happen when there is a good state prosecutor, not afraid of a large corporation and looking out for the citizens.  You will never find that in Florida as that is home base and too much money to be made.

Sad to say this is a drop in Wyndhams operating cost, but shows if you are willing to fight you can win.  Remember it takes money to beat money.
Happy for those individual's on their victory.:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2015)

http://host.madison.com/wsj/news/lo...cle_98521dde-43a4-5b8d-bf62-73dd6935f839.html

maybe this one will work better (although you have to answer a few of the ad survey questions to get in)

basically it says "In a settlement filed Wednesday in Sauk County Court, Wyndham Vacation Ownership, which boasts it is the “world’s largest vacation ownership company,” promised the Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection it would pay that sum in cash and debt relief to 29 consumers who bought the contracts between 2008 and 2013. The largest settlement will go to a Madison couple that will get $26,219 in cash and $58,479 in debt relief.

The restitution and debt relief to consumers ranged from $3,259.80 to an Iowa woman, to more $84,698 to the Madison couple. 
"

kudos to the Wisconsin DOA!  you'd think more aggressive (and timeshare intensive) states like Florida would have been the first to lead this charge.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 29, 2015)

If the following is the article to which you refer:

Wyndham settles with state in timeshare complaint
MADISON – The Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection (DATCP) and Wyndham Vacation Ownership Inc. have reached a settlement to resolve complaints related to timeshare sales in Wisconsin. The settlement includes more than $665,000 in restitution to 29 consumers who purchased timeshare contracts between 2008 and 2013. ...

You can see it at 

http://www.postcrescent.com/story/m...m-settles-state-timeshare-complaint/28079133/

Jim


----------



## theo (May 30, 2015)

*"W" is for Weasels...*

A chump change dollar amount to Wyndham, but good news nonetheless. 

I'd like to see the *other* "Big W" developer taken to task as well, although I suspect David Siegel's lawyers would be directed to fight and appeal to the bitter end.


----------



## sds (Jun 9, 2015)

*At least someone got justice*

This is great to hear.  I don't know if we could have found enough other buyers to file a suit like this but did it the hard way - on our own.  Our purchase was in LA and we live in TX so I'm not even sure which state would need to file.  That's such BS from Wyndham "... strive to meet the highest standards of fairness and transparency to consumers.”

After a couple thousand in lawyer fees (and not paying our maintenance during this time) Wyndham finally agreed to reverse everything back to our contracts prior to our LA scam.  I would have liked completely out but that was better than nothing - and probably filing bankruptcy to not pay them.  Even better would have been a lawsuit like this.


----------

